# Thor Hurricane



## 108450 (Nov 25, 2007)

Morning guys...hope you can help here...first post and first drive of a american RV...just bought a 1997 Thor Hurrricane 6.8 petrol auto..when i set of the RV seems real juddery or going up a hill again juddery....when above 50mph its perfect no problem ..hills do seem a massive problem though with this judder...its as if something electrical is breaking down ? injectors need cleaning ?? .....alos it has LPG fitted but the previous owner did not tell me if the RV can run on LPG ..IF IT CANNOT how do i go about converting it over ?? is this a expensive thing to do ??

hope ya'll can help ;-)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to MHF!

It sounds as if you have a problem with the engine under load, but from your description, one cannot conclude whether it is a problem with the air or fuel delivery.

Converting a petrol RV engine to run on LPG costs of order £1600 to £3200. Don't confuse LPG gaseous take-off for cooking & heating with LPG liquid take-off to run an LPG-converted engine.

Dave


----------



## 108450 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi..appreciate your time to reply...the RV has LPG for the cooker / fridge etc etc..maybe i got mixed up thinking it runs on the same ..im new to this so please be gentle...i agree the engine does sound like it has a issue under load maybe why the previous owner sold it BUT all problems can be rectified..i have a great mechanic !! thank god...i feel it has to be either A. electrical B. fuel.....nothing else it can be really ( i dont think ) 

hey thanks again


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome,

Could well be something simple like a set of plugs hopefully.

If you contemplate doing some mileage, it could pay you to get it converted to run on petrol and lpg. LPG is about half the proce of petrol and would make the van more attractive to the next purchaser.

Big american RV's are petrol goblers, thats the one disadvantage of them in UK.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_If you contemplate doing some mileage, it could pay you to get it converted to run on petrol and lpg. LPG is about half the proce of petrol and would make the van more attractive to the next purchaser.

Big american RV's are petrol goblers, thats the one disadvantage of them in UK._

The important thing is to work out how many miles you are going to do (as JCM says). There have been lots of discussion on this subject and if you stop to work it out often you will find it will take 4/5 years to start saving money over the installation cost and many people change their vans before you get there.

It sounds to me as though the engine needs a good service, if your mechanic can not do it try Damondunc, a mobile RV mechanic and member on here

stew

stew


----------



## 108450 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks guys...was going to try plugs first ..cheapest option them keep going through things...im sure it wont be much ........fingers crossed ;-)


----------

